# Morels in Sequoia National Forest?



## MoreltheDog (Apr 23, 2021)

Anyone have any experience foraging in Sequoia National Forest? I'm curious on how the recent fires in 2020 has affect the chances of morels popping up. Do you need to wait a couple fires or do the come up right after with rain? I know the SQF Complex fire burnt a lot of the forest so I'm curious does that increase the chances? 
A friend of mine told me they usually start showing up mid May to early June but with mother nature you never know. It always varies.
I've only foraged for morels successfully once so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mtn madness (Apr 27, 2019)

MoreltheDog said:


> Anyone have any experience foraging in Sequoia National Forest? I'm curious on how the recent fires in 2020 has affect the chances of morels popping up. Do you need to wait a couple fires or do the come up right after with rain? I know the SQF Complex fire burnt a lot of the forest so I'm curious does that increase the chances?
> A friend of mine told me they usually start showing up mid May to early June but with mother nature you never know. It always varies.
> I've only foraged for morels successfully once so any help would be greatly appreciated.


Your friend is correct. I would scout starting this next weekend at 4500 ft and above. Look for areas that hold some moisture, have needles on the ground, and have pine dominated vegetation. Happy hunting let us see what you find!


----------



## garyryan600 (Dec 28, 2021)

Mtn madness said:


> Your friend is correct. I would scout starting this next weekend at 4500 ft and above. Look for areas that hold some moisture, have needles on the ground, and have pine dominated vegetation. Happy hunting let us see what you find!


Hey. Any experience in the southern sierras? Pm me?


----------

